# Attention: OGF Merchandise Now Available!



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I am pleased to announce that we finally have some OGF merchandise available!!! Currently we have in stock OGF T-Shirts and decals, and will soon have an expanded selection of merchandise, including everything from hats to jackets, to fishing/polo shirts, computer items, mugs and more!

We are working on opening our official online store, but wanted to give you the opportunity to order your products NOW. The online store will be up early next week, but in the meantime, you can follow the instructions below to place your order.

The OGF T-Shirt is a high-quality 100% cotton T-shirt available in sizes small through XXXL. Here are some pictures of the shirt, which features the OGF team logo on the front, and the full logo on the back. I apologize for the lack of clarity of these photos. They really are nice t-shirts:

Front:









Logo Closeup:









Back:









Back Closeup:









Pricing for these shirts is $14.50 for sizes small to XL, and $15.50 for sizes XXL and XXXL. These prices include free shipping to your door, but do not include Ohio sales tax. Again, we have a quantity of shirt available for immediate shipment, but don't delay as they will not last.

We have OGF decals available for immediate shipment as well. These decals are available in three sizes, and are fully UV coated for years of wear. Suitable for cars, SUVs, trucks, boats, etc...

6x9" Decal:









10x32" Decal:









We also have a 50" URL decal (picture not shown) www.ohiogamefishing.com which is great for boat trailers, and back hatch glass.

Prices are as follows: 
6x9" $6.00 each including shipping
12x32" $11.00 each including shipping
50" URL $7.00 each including shipping

For the fastest shipping, it's best to order online using your credit card, please click on the following link to visit our temporary online store:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=store

(you will be directed to a secure checkout page via paypal, so your credit card information is save and secure and not processed on our servers.)


If ordering via check, please mail payments to:
Ohiogamefishing.com
4856 Sawmill Rd. #347
Columbus, Ohio 43235

Make checks payable to 'Ohiogamefishing.com' and please add 6.75% state sales tax to your order. Be sure to include your name, address, phone number, email address as well as items and sizes desired. We will email you when you order ships.

Thanks, more coming soon!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Those shirts look great, I still need to get a pay pal account set up. Once I do that, I'll be sure to order one.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll take a X-Large shirt. Check will be in the mornings mail.
Jim


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Just so you all know, you don't need a paypal account to order, just click on the middle like 'I don't have a paypal account' and it will let you enter your credit card information.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i guess us big,big members are out of luck again!!!!!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, I thought I was big with 2X and 3X sizes.

I'll get an order in to you soon CaptnRoger. Also, let me know when the patches come around so I can add them to my tourney shirts.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

what size do you need Husky? I usually can have them in a couple of days


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

He is showing 4x in the title of his reply.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

sorry, musta missed that, I can get 4xls, no problem, how many you want?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

is white the only color to choose from? i like grey.1.... 4x shirt and two window decals 6 by 9.got visa debit bank card.let me know or i can pay corey.either way is ok THANKS MUCH


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Go ahead and submit your order, and just note the shirt color in the comments area. Thanks much!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

capt, just orderd me a shirt and the decal for the side window of my jimmy so if you guys see a maroon jimmy at the ramps with the OGF decal and bassmasters logo its me. Capt didn't know about the color options what are they any colors.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

The stickers are white, and that makes two of us with maroon Jimmys!


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Is the OGF Decal, 6x9" a sticky back or is it the cling on that you can take on and off? I am also going to order a t-shirt.

Thanks,
PL..........


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It's sticky Portage Lakes, cannot take it off  CATKING


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

It'll come off when you sell the boat/car though


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks guys, I just ordered 1 shirt and 1 decal.

PL............


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hey capt im still waiting for the answer about my buddy s membership. figured you were talking in here .


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Husky, I'm sorry, I don't recall a PM from you regarding a memeber issue. CAn you please re-send this to me?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't like the pay pal,could i meet up with someone here in the batavia area,and pay you cash or check?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll work something out. If you're going to be at the June 19 event at Cripple Creek(Corey's place) near Tappan, we'll have them for sale there. There is also a P.O. box you can send your payment to.

If none of those options work, we'll figure something else out.

Carl


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

If you will mail in a check that would be fine, otherwise we'll be at the outing next month.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

how long does it usually take to get them i paypal last sat or sun should be here any day i figure.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

please put a grey shirt 4x and two 6 x 9 stickers back for me. ill pay at ther outing if thats ok?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

no answer??? never mind ill get them at the outing if i make it.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

P.M. or e-mail me an address to send a check to.And the amount for the 6 x 9 sticker.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's our address to mail checks to:

Ohiogamefishing
4856 Sawmill #347
Columbus, Ohio 43235

6" x 9" stickers are $6.00 each including shipping.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Just out of curiousity, do the shirts have pockets? Looking at the pics Roger posted, it doesn't look like they do.

Might be good thing to do, on the next order of shirts you guys buy. I almost have to have a pocket on my t-shirts. Just feels weird without one.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The shirts we have right now, don't have front pockets. We will probably offer some in the futrue with pockets though.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just to add........the stickers are removable easily with a razor blade if needed. Then just wipe the left over residu off with windex and a paper towel.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I would be interested in some dark colors with pockets when you get some.....

No hurry though.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

got my shirt thanks guys


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Deal Fish4Fun. And you are welcome  We say thanks to you !!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just to let everyone know, we have a good supply of shirts, hats and 6" x 9" stickers here. Shirts are from small to 3XXX. These are white with the TEAM OGF logo on the front and the Large OGF emblem on the back. We also have a good supply of the New Camo hats with TEAM OGF on the front also White w/ the logo on the front, and a Blue hat with white TEAM OGF. A lot of you ask about them, and now we have them in stock and I will send them out the following day I recieve your order. All these items are quality items nothing cheap, Jerezze shirts and top of the line hats. Let me know guys.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

are you going to put the hats on the ogf merchandise link or how can we order them?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep I'll get that done as soon as I can. For now go to the Lounge area, click on " put you outing pictures here" and check out #17. That shows the blue hats and the camo hats.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

already checked them out, look good. when you get them on the link i will put in my order. thanks


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just to let everyone know we have updated the items we offer go check them all out.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I finally got around to getting an order in and friggin PayPal is having technical difficulties...


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Still no pocket TEE's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If you guys haven't noticed, we've dropped our merchandise prices significantly, and all include FREE SHIPPING!

All hats: Now 11$
All T-shirts: Now $11
All stickers: Now $4

Price does not include tax, and is applicable to new sales only!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

MLAROSA, the reason we're trying to move the overhead we have is to number 1, get them paid for, and number two, take what VERY LITTLE we make on a shirt, hats, stickers and develop new ones. Yes, shirts with pockets, among other things.

If anyone would like to make a donation to further our product line, feel free.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Feel free to PM me with a reasonable, but suffcient ammount to donate. I have no problem donating money. In fact my biggest problem with it is figuring out how much to give. $5, $10, $20, $50, $100? I would like to help out just don't know what is expected (needed).


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Mlarosa...Please don't feel obligated man! That's not how we want you guys to feel about it. We actually started getting donations out of the blue, so we decided to put up a link if anyone wanted to help us out financially. If you feel comfortable doing so, great! If not, that's great too! We don't expect anything, other than everyone enjoying the site and sharing info with each other. Anything beyond that, is a bonus 

I personally would rather folks bought raffle tickets for the Erie trips than just give us cash flat out, if that's the case. Helps us and WBSA out, and at the same time gives you an opportunity to hit the lake with some guys that know it like the back of their hands!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

My personal feeling would be to donate what you feel is appropriate for the content of the site. If you feel it is worth $5 per person, then that is reasonable. If you feel it is worth $1000 per person, then that too would be reasonable. You really can't put a price tag on something when there is no "dedicated" value. Every person will find the use of the site at a different level, and may feel more "obligated" to donate a higher level than someone who will only frequent the site ocassionally. 

As for donations, they aren't mandantory......and nobody is asking for them  That's what I personally like about this site. One thing is for sure......the $$ invested in the site through donations will only make the site better in the future. You can trust your Administrative crew, as they are likely the most top notch group of individuals that I have ever seen or worked with in the past.....and their intent is to make this site not only the BEST fishing site in Ohio, but a very unique site in all 50 states.....something most states don't even have at this level as of yet! 

All of these thoughts are on a personal basis of mine  Just my opinions.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes,they are always welcomed and are truly appreciated by the whole OGF team. Shake said something that makes alot of sense. Buy a raffle ticket if you are going to donate. You just might win a very nice trip. Big Daddy has one going in the " Ice Forums" and DA KING !!! is working presently with one member on this site, who will be named in the near future, on an Ohio River trip for two for two days cattin-everything paid for  including dinner. A hand made cattin rod will also go to the winner of this raffle. The Erie trips up for raffle right now are with some of the very best 'eye guys on that lake. And all are outstanding people. ........Thanks to ALL the members who have donated  .THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

what would the legalitys be if OGF were to raffle a boat you know like the fire dept and other groups do harleys. buy a new boat say a nice rig for $25,000 and sell a limited number of tickets say 1000 at $50 = 50,000 with all proceeds going to the ogf site and some lucky person would get one heck of a boat for 50 bucks plus tax and title. Just curious i would buy a ticket. and could probably sell a few.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

probably could even hook up with a marina and have boat on order and pay for it after the first 500 tickets were sold.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

cool idea Fish. Something to think about in the long run.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm on that one.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

You might have just given us a great idea to consider!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Something to look into, with all the guys on the ogf site and all the guys who are involved in different tournement series i think it would work we could reach alot of people for ticket sales and make some money for the site and all the great events we have on here.


----------

